# Got some oto



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

Well i went to my LFS a little while ago to get a couple mystery snails for an algae problem i have in one of my tanks(cause it sits right next to a window) but before i went and asked for them go get me a couple i decided to browse the fish rows and look at the names on the lists they have and right at the top of the list for the second row i see otocinclus catfish and im like SWEET cause ive wanted a couple of these guys but had never noticed them there before and didnt want them bad enough to ask them to order me some so instead of getting the mystery snails i grabbed the last 3 oto they had and for $1.99 they were only a buck more than mystery snails were so i said WTH and got them instead


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats  Otos are interesting little fish. They can be very sensitive sometimes, though, so keep an eye on them, and make sure they're eating.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome. I'll echo what Leah said above.....and add that you should supplement them with some algae wafers and/or some type of bottom feeder pellet/wafer. They may eat some veggies like Cucumber and Zucchini too.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

yea i will get some algae wafers for them i wouldve gotten them when i bought the oto but i was so thrilled that they actually had them that it just slipped my mind


----------



## TrueVCU (Jul 2, 2008)

I usually prefer veggies, as they're less sought after by the other residents. Although depending on how much algae you have I notice Otos can go quite awhile without extra food once situated.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

oohh i have a ton of algae so im gonna let them snack on that for awhile until it starts to go down them im gonna feed them algae wafers and blanched veggies alternating between the 2


----------



## TrueVCU (Jul 2, 2008)

Instead of blanching you could also stick the veggie in question in the freezer for about 40 minutes, and put it in the tank after it's thawed. Softens it up quite nicely.


----------

